# Selling prints framed and matted



## mindyf (Nov 19, 2009)

When you all print, matt and frame a photo to sell, do you sign your name at the bottom, or put your business card on the frame (front or back) or anything like that? You know in case anyone who sees it and wants one would know who to contact.

We just framed and matted 2 photos and sold them. Afterwards I thought maybe I should have put a card on them or something (one is going to hang in a doctors waiting area) We know the people we sold them to real well so I can go and put one on but not sure if I should, also because we just started but don't have our business license yet, we do have our name picked out and put it on our business cards.

Any thoughts?


----------



## KmH (Nov 19, 2009)

Either way. You just need to clear it with the client first if you put in on the front. But. 
I'd be careful putting any info on the front of the images until you have a business license, if your town requires one. Once you accepted payment for framed images, you were in business in the eyes of most cities/towns. You sure don't want the state after you for uncollected sales taxes, and penalties, if your state has a sales tax. Where I live (and many other places), they have a law you can't run a business out of your home.

I sell framed prints in limited editions so they are not only signed on the front of the mat (just one t by the way), they are also numbered, like 6/20. I have a copyright statement and studio information back printed on all my prints and I apply a sticker to the back cover of the frame. (the back of the frame is covered with heavy paper and the back of the print can't be seen). Don't tell anyone, but all of my images have a near invisible watermark in the image too.

Be sure and check that your business name is available as an Internet domain name and if available immediately spend the $10 and rent the name for a year, if you haven't already.

4 out of 5 new photography businesses fail within the 1st year. Good luck to you. Be one of the exceptions by getting some good business knowledge.


----------



## mindyf (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you for all of the useful information. I know we do need our license soon but we are just about finished with school, so we need to sell a few things to pay for school then we can get the license. Hopefully soon we can get things going soon, I hate selling with no license.


----------



## KmH (Nov 20, 2009)

mindyf said:


> Thank you for all of the useful information. I know we do need our license soon but we are just about finished with school, so we need to sell a few things to pay for school then we can get the license. Hopefully soon we can get things going soon, I hate selling with no license.


You'll hate it even more if you get caught. 

Albuquerque? Santa Fe? Las Cruces? Hatch? Cloudcroft? Santa Rosa? Alamagordo?


----------



## mindyf (Nov 20, 2009)

Las Cruces

Yes I know I hope we can get going soon


----------



## KmH (Nov 20, 2009)

mindyf said:


> Las Cruces
> 
> Yes I know I hope we can get going soon


You're close to another good sized market (El Paso), even though it's in a different state.


----------



## mindyf (Nov 20, 2009)

yes its about an hour away.


----------

